# Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alarmstufe Rot 3 vs. Starcraft 2)



## Administrator (21. Juli 2008)

*Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alarmstufe Rot 3 vs. Starcraft 2)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Verzeih mir Alarmstufe Rot 3  es ist diese gemeine Fangfrage.. es sollte jeweils noch ein "( ) ich spare solange, bis ich beide Spiele kaufen kann" geben 

Ich kaufe mir jedenfalls beide!  (voraussichtlich)


----------



## McDrake (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Sehr spannende Umfragen in letzter Zeit
oO


----------



## Atropa (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				McDrake am 21.07.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr spannende Umfragen in letzter Zeit
> oO



Vermutlich will man einfach nur wissen, welcher Titel weiter gehypt werden soll ?! 

@Topic: [X] Keins von beiden


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Atropa am 21.07.2008 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> McDrake am 21.07.2008 18:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich vermute viel eher, dass man diesen Monat knapp mit Klicks ist und auf diese beinahe schon penetrante Weise sich schnell mal einige zehntausende Klicks einsacken möchte


----------



## Zsinj (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

ganz ganz klare Sache:

[x] Starcraft 2

Blizzard hat mit StarCraft einfach die bessere leistung in der vergangenheit gezeigt. 
-egal ob man sich support, gameplay oder sonstwas ansieht. 

Wenn man da 
-Blizzard mit EA
-Starcraft mit egal welchem C&C
vergleicht (...) kann es nur einen klaren Sieger geben 

*Blizzards Starcraft 2*


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alarmstufe Rot 3 vs. Starcraft 2)*

Ganz klar StarCraft, das hat meiner Meinung nach wenigstens noch was mit Strategie zu tun. Allerdings hab ich seit Generals kein C&C mehr gespielt - hatte irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf Tankrush-Spielereien.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GrafGurKe (4. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alarmstufe Rot 3 vs. Starcraft 2)*

Starcraft! 

Da blizzard einfach bessere arbeit leistet


----------



## Nightstalker66 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alarmstufe Rot 3 vs. Starcraft 2)*

So etwas kann nur Subjektiv beantwortet werden, Starcraft ist nicht besser wie Alarmstufe Rot 3 und dieses wiederum auch nicht besser als Starcraft. Es ist eben Geschmackssache.

Meine Subjektive Meinung ist aber AlarmStufe Rot 3, ich war schon immer ein Fan der CnC Reihe, wobei mich wiederum Starcraft nicht begeistern konnte.

Aber jeder empfindet so etwas anders, ich respektiere jede Meinung


----------



## slayerdaniel (20. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (Alarmstufe Rot 3 vs. Starcraft 2)*

Alarmstufe Rot 3 natürlich! Starcraft war für mich bisher so interessant wie ein zweiter Teil von Pretty Woman...gar nicht!


----------

